# Crysis 1 - Level 10 Steuerung Senkrechtstarter, Aliens Abschießen



## Icuk73 (11. Dezember 2011)

*Crysis 1 - Level 10 Steuerung Senkrechtstarter, Aliens Abschießen*

Hallo

kennt sich mit dem Spiel jemand aus.

Ich hab totale Probleme mit der Steuerung. Ich hab den Eindruck dass das teil (Fluggerät) extrem Träge reagiert. Aliens treffen ist fast unmöglich.
Ich weiß da nciht mehr weiter?!?!?

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## svd (11. Dezember 2011)

Ohja, die VTOL Abschnitte sind nicht einfach. Ich krache auch sehr oft in die Bäume.

Tja, du kannst "circle strafing" probieren, also, seitwärts um die Gegner kreisen und sie beharken.

Oder wenn du zufällig ein Gamepad hast, manche Spieler ziehen gerade in diesem Level ein Pad der Maus/Tastatur Kombo vor.


----------



## Icuk73 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ah OK. Danke.

Kannst du ein bestimmtes Gamepad empfehlen? Oder ist das egal?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## svd (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß leider nicht, welche Gamepads direkt von Crysis unterstützt werden.

Empfehlenswert, für den geringsten Ärger mit neueren Spielen, ist aber immer das XBox360 Pad von Microsoft.

Oder Logitechs aktuelle Gamepads der F-Serie (F510, oder kabellos das F710), welche du durch einen Schalter entweder zu einem XInput (XBox360 kompatibel) oder Direct Input (alter Standard bis DirectX Pad machst. 
Nachteilig bei den Logitech Pads sind die, total unverständlich, kurzen Wege der analogen Trigger, die gefühlvolle Beschleunigungsvorgänge, in Rennspielen etwa, schwerer machen.
Dafür hast du mit diesen Pads aber die größtmögliche Kompatibilität in allen Spielen und oft Vibrationsfunktion, wo du mit reinen XInput Pads zuerst eine Mordsfrickelei auf dich nehmen musst.


----------



## Icuk73 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habs heut nochmal probiert. Mal mit Cheats. 

Es ist praktisch unmöglich auch nur ein Ailien abzuschießen. Ach das mit dem Fliegen ist praktisch unmöglich.

Wie soll man das machen??? KEnnt sich da jemand aus?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Icuk73 (12. Dezember 2011)

Endlich nach nochmal 10 Versuchen bin ich endlich durch!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Level habe ich auch noch gut in Erinnerung. Ich hatte damals das Problem dass ich aus unerklärlichen Gründen früher oder später an Höhe verlor und dann einfach gecrasht bin. Habe es aber nach 3, 4 Anläufen hinbekommen.


----------



## papiermacher03 (13. Dezember 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dieses Level habe ich auch noch gut in Erinnerung. Ich hatte damals das Problem dass ich aus unerklärlichen Gründen früher oder später an Höhe verlor und dann einfach gecrasht bin. Habe es aber nach 3, 4 Anläufen hinbekommen.


 

den grund kann ich dir nennen.wenn du zuviel schaden hast geht dein gleiter runter.sagen die ja zuvor triebwerke beschädigt usw


----------

